# How old do you have to be to host a competition?



## ToastasaurusCuber (Nov 8, 2018)

Title


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2018)

There is no minimum age, but old enough that you are able to be a good organizer and you have at least some leadership ability/experience.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Nov 8, 2018)

OK. I'm 13 but have been to 4 or 5 competitions.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 8, 2018)

I know an organizer that organized his first one when he was 11. The Delegate and parents can be a big help.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Nov 8, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I know an organizer that organized his first one when he was 11. The Delegate and parents can be a big help.


Cool!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2018)

I was 30, without some help from a more experienced organizer (Josh Feran) I don’t believe any delegates would have agreed to work with me. I had also only been to 1 comp at that point, with the one I organized I’ve been to 2.


----------

